# Placentitis? Maiden mare bagging to early?



## jsites (Apr 13, 2014)

My maiden mare is 236 days along and making a small bag. Should I be concerned about placentitis? I plan to ask the vet tomorrow but would appreciate your opinions.


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2014)

Jennifer, I would have her checked. Several times we have had mares bag up here VERY early, and it turned out to be placentitis. Not to worry, it is treatable, and baby will be fine during the treatment. These mares have gone on to produce healthy little ones. It's always better to get the vet's opinion, if you're sure about the dates of the breeding and expected delivery date.

Keep us posted!

Can you post a couple of pictures of her: a full side shot down at her level, and one standing at her rear looking down her sides down at her level, so we can see how baby is riding. That will give us an idea of how she's looking.

Are you sure of the breeding dates, or is she pasture bred? Sometimes, when pasture breeding, the mares can let the stallion breed them when they're already pregnant, and then the dates are hard to know. If you observe a breeding and work from that date, but she has already settled, your dates will be off.

So, who is this pretty little lady? And who is she bred to?


----------



## jsites (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Diane. This is Patches and she is bred to Starcheif. She was in pasture with two colts less than a year old but pulled the colts out the first of May. She came in heat May 16 and June 11 but I missed writing down her July heat. I bred her on August 19 and she refused the stallion the next day. I left her in with Starcheif for a few months. I never noticed her in heat anymore. I'm going to talk to the vet in the morning and I'll get pics for you tomorrow evening. Thanks again.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 17, 2014)

First, I'm so sorry you own a pregnant maiden.




My maiden last year started showing udder development at 286 days. She went 345 day and gave birth to a healthy filly. She drove me crazy with her udder and vulva development! Maidens are an adventure and the books don't help. All one can do with is educate oneself like crazy, prepare to the hilt, and DON'T give up no matter what! Looks like you are in for a great adventure!



I agree with Diane about having her checked out.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

Any updates Jennifer? Praying all is well with Patches! And can't wait to see that Starcheif baby! Always exciting to see a 'grandchild' arrive!


----------



## jsites (Apr 18, 2014)

We decided to start her on Regumate but no changes yet. Her bag still looks the same. So not much to report....but no news is good news in this case


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like a plan and that your vet is paying attention. Praying for a safe pregnancy and the healthy and uneventful delivery of a perfect little one!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Wishing you good luck - please keep us posted on how she progresses.


----------

